# My MK2 Air Ride Project



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

I started working on my air suspension setup about a month and a half ago. Everything has been installed for a couple weeks but I just now got around to uploading all of the pictures I took during the project.
The car is a 1987 GTI that was sitting on a set of Neuspeed lowering springs. For over 2 years, I have been looking for the perfect suspension setup and air suspension was on the top of my list. At the beginning of August, my wife told me I should finally purchase the air ride setup and that was the start of the project. I began gathering all of the different components and got to work.
I decided that I didn't want to eat into the already limited trunk space of the GTI. This forced me to do things a little differently. Rather than using electric air compressors, I decided to modify the stock A/C compressor, turning it into my air compressor. Since the A/C compressor has a high flow rate along with a 100% duty cycle, I decided to only run a 1 gallon air tank. The tank hides out under the car between the gas tank and the rear valence.
After talking with Matt at Mason-Tech, I went ahead and purchased the air struts from them. I also ordered the AccuAir 4-corner valve unit with mufflers as well. Matt and Scott were great to work with and their air struts are amazing.








Custom fittings for the A/C compressor








In-line oiler to keep the compressor happy








Water / oil separator tucked up in the fender








The EAI 7-switch controller








The AccuAir valve unit mounted on a custom bracket underneath the rear seat
























The new Mason-Tech front air struts








The rear air struts alongside the crusty old suspension








The air struts installed
























Before the air suspension, I was running a set of BBS RS001s with 195/55/15 tires. These tires are too large and interfere with the fenders. So I went ahead and put a set of BBS RAs with 195/50/15 tires on the GTI. Currently, the tie-rods in the front are hitting the frame rails and the tires are hitting the fenders in the rear. Once I notch for the tie-rods and roll the rear fenders, the car should go even lower.
































The RAs will not be staying on the car. I am either going to put new tires on the RSs or change up the wheels all together. I also need to finish getting the gauges installed for the air ride as well. 
I am constantly amazed at how well this setup rides and handles. I also really enjoy being able to get over speed bumps or into steep driveways without any problems. I have to say thanks again to Matt and Scott at Mason-Tech for their help and getting me all setup with a quality product. Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_ I have to say thanks again to Matt and Scott at Mason-Tech for their help and getting me all setup with a quality product. Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

Wow this is a really cool setup and I like the different route you're taking.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_Wow this is a really cool setup and I like the different route you're taking.

Thank you. So far this setup has been working flawlessly.
And here is a picture of the 1 gallon air tank since I forgot to include it at the beginning of the thread:


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2NIS)*

looks awesome Ben! Nice work!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sweet, mine will be on air by the time the snow melts in the spring. I am putting all the pieces together right now. 
By the way is that with no trimming for the pass axle. Just install & slam?


_Modified by cigarnut81 at 12:25 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can you give a little more info on how you modified the a/c compressor?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice work! Anything holding the front up? Notch?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_By the way is that with no trimming for the pass axle. Just install & slam?

Correct.









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Nice work! Anything holding the front up? Notch? 

Thanks, man! The axle and the tie-rods are currently holding me up. I should be taking care of that soon though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zubzero2 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

Looking good Ben, I will have to stop by and see this in action.


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks good, Ben! I was told by a certain company that it was impossible to run sleeve bags on mk2's because of the body being in the way. Did you have to cut/trim anything out?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zubzero2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zubzero2* »_Looking good Ben, I will have to stop by and see this in action.


Thanks dude!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cameron_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cameron_mk3* »_Looks good, Ben! I was told by a certain company that it was impossible to run sleeve bags on mk2's because of the body being in the way. Did you have to cut/trim anything out?

Thanks Cameron. I did not have to do any cutting or trimming to get my setup installed.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Let me know I can talk to Dustin about some notching. Mario knows him too.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Let me know I can talk to Dustin about some notching. Mario knows him too. 

Awesome! Thanks Shawn. I am going to do the tie-rod notching myself since that is fairly straight forward but I want to have someone else do the notch for the axle since that involves a bit more fabrication and welding.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

cool setup..
so the compressor's supplying pressure all the time to the tank? how do you purge the air when its not needed? care to expand that setup....cheers
nevermind








read this:
so when the tank reaches the max pressure (say 175psi) does the belt driven have a let of valve as such and will just dump the unwanted pressure, or a pressure let off on the tank?
There is a pressure switch on the tank that turns off the power going to the compressor clutch. Once the max pressure is reached in the tank, the A/C compressor clutch is disengaged and the compressor stops. There is also a safety relief valve on the tank as well.


_Modified by vwtoby at 1:42 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_cool setup..

Thank you.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_nevermind








read this:
so when the tank reaches the max pressure (say 175psi) does the belt driven have a let of valve as such and will just dump the unwanted pressure, or a pressure let off on the tank?
There is a pressure switch on the tank that turns off the power going to the compressor clutch. Once the max pressure is reached in the tank, the A/C compressor clutch is disengaged and the compressor stops. There is also a safety relief valve on the tank as well.

Not a problem.The A/C compressor is controlled the same way that the DC electric compressors are controlled.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So jealous!!!


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i love it on the ra's! keep em. interesting set up!


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks sick


----------



## grounded87 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

Just as a heads up, this setup will work, but is not ideal. You can nurse it along with an inline oiler as you are doing which should work though.
Guys have been running A/C compressors for a long time in the minitruck and 4x4 Jeep scenes, but the modern compressors as you have are not ideal for this purpose. The reason is that modern systems are closed loop, and the refrigerant contains the lubricant for the compressor. Running your compressor as an open loop denies the compressor the lubrication it needs to continue to function properly. Obviously it will work for awhile, but it's performance will degrade and will lead to eventual compressor failure. 
The general principle of the system though yes is great. Compressor clutch wired to a pressure switch to click it on and off, no compressor buzz, silent and very fast fills, etc. 
What you may want to look into (or anyone looking to do a similar setup) is to run a compressor with it's own oil supply. The compressor of choice is the York 210. These use their own oiling so can be utilized as an air compressor without damaging the compressor over time. 
Here's some great info. Don't reinvent the wheel...
Here's a list of York donors:
http://www.links4jeeps.com/wri...s.php
How to identify a York 210 (vs. a 206, 209, etc.)
http://www.links4jeeps.com/writeups/york/idyork/
compressor inspection:
http://www.links4jeeps.com/wri...rdown/
York rebuild how-to:
http://www.links4jeeps.com/wri...build/
general diagram for what else should be in line:
http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/faq.htm
you can also buy York 210's new if you don't feel like Junkyard diving or rebuilding. Here's one spot to buy them:
http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/compressors.htm 
Just thought I'd give you a heads up. Engine driven is definitely the way to go. Silent, huge CFM, basically unlimited duty cycle, etc. The downside with the self oiling units is they're physically bigger, heavier, so will be harder to fit, look clean, etc. in a VW application.











_Modified by grounded87 at 11:40 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My MK2 Air Ride Project (PtownVdub)*

The air ride setup has been working flawlessly. I notched the frame rail to clear the tie-rods but the passenger axle is now interfering with the frame rail. I also received my Dakota Digital quad pressure gauge but am now waiting on the fittings before I can get everything installed.
In the meantime, I went ahead and tried my hand at plastic welding in order to create a gauge holder for the new gauge.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It looks good & you retained the vent! Nice job sir.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_It looks good & you retained the vent! Nice job sir.

Thank you! It isn't 100% perfect but it only cost me a few dollars and some time. I am happy with the way it turned out. I was thinking about purchasing the SWG version but it costs around $65 plus shipping. Plus, if I purchased the SWG version, I wouldn't be able to say that I made it myself.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, looks great Ben! Nice work!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

wow, super impressed witht he install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Saw this at last weeks GTG! 
Super clean! 
Subscribed! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

You have a beautiful car. Care to post more photos?
Oh, and how do you like that front solid mount? Can you feel any difference?


_Modified by Unit01 at 11:30 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Unit01)*

if you use stock mk2 bushings and modifiy it so that the plate is flush you will get 1/4 more drop it the front without a notch.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thank you! It isn't 100% perfect but it only cost me a few dollars and some time. I am happy with the way it turned out. I was thinking about purchasing the SWG version but it costs around $65 plus shipping. Plus, if I purchased the SWG version, I wouldn't be able to say that I made it myself.










I am always about DIY! My whole car (minus the pass. door) is going to be built by these two hands. Edit: I am working on the passenger door too now, my body guy flaked out & didn't show up so we went to town on it.


_Modified by cigarnut81 at 10:09 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_if you use stock mk2 bushings and modifiy it so that the plate is flush you will get 1/4 more drop it the front without a notch.

Thank you for the information. I am going to try this out since I have a set of stock MKII bushings sitting in my garage. 

_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_I am always about DIY! My whole car (minus the pass. door) is going to be built by these two hands.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have been waiting for pieces to show up in order to get the digital air gauge all installed. I have also been modifying the dash switches and instrument cluster so that everything lights up blue and red.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
*I have also been modifying the dash switches and instrument cluster so that everything lights up blue and red.*


Is there a DIY for this? I want to get my entire dash lighting up in red! That looks really good man. Keep it up!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

I remember seeing a couple DIYs in the MKII FAQ section a while back. Here are the two threads that I found helpful when I took on the project of modifying the switches.
-Headlight switch LED DIY
-Heater controls LED DIY


----------



## cameron_mk3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Ben,
How are you controlling your dump/fill speed?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cameron_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cameron_mk3* »_Hey Ben,
How are you controlling your dump/fill speed?

Hey Cameron,
At the moment, I am not doing anything to control the fill / dump speeds. With the 1/4" lines running to the bags, the fill / dump speeds seem to be pretty manageable. If the lines were any bigger though, I would need to run some sort of valve to help control the speed.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Beautiful!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Updates please!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Cool setup with the AC compressor. How is that holding up? 
Car looks good dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Cool setup with the AC compressor. How is that holding up? 
Car looks good dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! The compressor has been holding up great. If for some odd reason it decides to die on me, I have 2 more compressors that are in even better shape sitting on a shelf that I can use. Now I just need to get underneath the car and fix a small leak that showed up after I added the pressure senders for the gauge.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrhthree1.8T* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you.
I have been putting off fixing the slow air leak but last night I finally got around to it. Now I can focus on rolling the fenders in the rear and modifying some upper strut bushings.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

we might need to have an install party here soon....


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

Sounds good to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Ha ha lower them









I need to get you those keys bro! I look at them every day!


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Any updates? Any more pictures?


----------



## F_your_lies (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: My MK2 Air Ride Project (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
In-line oiler to keep the compressor happy


















Wow! 
Your GTI is clean inside and out!!!!!!!
Looks Great!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: My MK2 Air Ride Project (F_your_lies)*

This is a pretty cool setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What kind of pressure is the A/C compressor capable of?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_Any updates? Any more pictures?

I have been driving the car on and off and making sure that the setup is solid and reliable. Other than that I really haven't done much to the car. Are there any particular pictures that you were looking for?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My MK2 Air Ride Project (F_your_lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F_your_lies* »_Wow! 
Your GTI is clean inside and out!!!!!!!
Looks Great!

Thank you!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My MK2 Air Ride Project (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This is a pretty cool setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What kind of pressure is the A/C compressor capable of?









I am not exactly sure what the capabilities of the A/C compressor are but I know that it quickly and easily fills the system up to 150 psi. From what I understand, the guys who are using A/C compressors on their mini trucks get some serious pressure out of their converted A/C compressors.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

phototime?


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_phototime? 

Should wait a month or so...


----------



## fortyoneTHERMAL (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey man, I love the A/C compressor setup. Id like to use it, so could you give me a list of needed parts, diagrams of the setup, etc.?
Pretty much asking for a full write-up on the install








Thanks man, clean GTI!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_
Should wait a month or so...











Good Idea. My mind is working on a black and white theme


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looks great buddy!


----------



## lowlife.glx (Apr 11, 2010)

hey any word from Mason-Tech ? they have absolutely no prices for there air struts. im kinda shoping around any other good options ?


----------



## eurorush86 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, Im looking into the Air Lift kit and was just wondering if you knew of a differance at all? Also, do you have an Up vs. Down pic to show hight control? Thanks!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Any updates on how the compressor is holding up?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

d-bot said:


> Any updates on how the compressor is holding up?


 The compressor is holding up great. :thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i love these setup...nice man... 

useing an AC compressor for these Airsystem.. awesome idea. 

did you have any pictures of the Airlines from the rearsetup? 

i drive a MK2 Gti with Air too but your setup is awesome.. a Masontech setup is perfect. 

reg from Germany 

Kevin


----------



## MatiGTI84 (Jan 12, 2013)

how does the in line oiler work? do you fill it up from time to time? whats the deal.


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

book mark.

Any chance you still have this setup working?

thanks.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

MatiGTI84 said:


> how does the in line oiler work? do you fill it up from time to time? whats the deal.


The oiler provides the air compressor with lubrication. In theory, it needs to be filled up from time to time but so far I have never had to fill it. :thumbup:


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

mark memory said:


> book mark.
> 
> Any chance you still have this setup working?
> 
> thanks.


This setup is still installed on the GTI and working great. I haven't had to do anything to it since I installed it.


----------

